# A Guide to: ALL Animal Crossing games EVER



## spamurai (Apr 29, 2014)

Sooo, I decided to make this thread so AC fans can see ALL the different versions of Animal Crossing that exist and a few facts about them and where they come from (which helps to avoid confusion when trying to differentiate them).

I'm not even joking, I spent agggessss writing this thread xD Enjoy 


~ Generation One ~​
*doubutsu no mori* (or _dōbutsu no Mori_ (どうぶつの森))











​
*doubutsu no mori* was released on the *N64* in Japan in early 2001. It was the first ever title and translates as *Animal Forest*.
This game was initially developed for the 64DD (an extension to the N64 to incorporate extra features). The reason it was designed for this system was to take advantage of the real-time simulation that the system had to offer. Unfortunately the development of the 64DD experienced delays so it was moved to the N64 and released without a real-time simulation clock.



*doubutsu no mori+* (or _Animal Forest+_ (どうぶつの森+))










​
*doubutsi no mori+* was released on the *Gamecube* in Japan in late 2001. It's just a ported version of the doubutsu no mori (N64 version) with the addition of a Real-Time Clock which was made possible since the Gamecube has a system clock (hence the plus: doubutsu no mori + additional features). Other additional features added include a Museum (which expanded the faraway feature in doubutsu no mori, an Ables store and new characters).
This version also made the most of the Gameboy Advance (GBA) which was out at the same time. You could connect your GBA console to your Gamecube using a cable and record all of your Island data on your GBA and make it portable. You could interact with your Islander and make bells quickly using this method by dropping fruit and directing your Islander to it (once they'd ate the fruit, they would drop a bag of bells).
*doubutsi no mori+* went on to be translated into English for Western release, becoming what would be Population Growing. A full list of differences between the original and ported version (N64 and Gamecube), can be found here.


*Animal Crossing: Population Growing* (Western NA/EU Version)










​
*Animal Crossing: Population Growing* was released on the *Gamecube* in NA in 2002 /EU in 2004.
The game came from a translation of _doubutsu no mori+_ but due to the lack of Holidays for Western players, the translated version was upgraded to include new Western Holidays and some new items which could be obtained during these periods.
This was the first Animal Crossing game to use the e-Reader. The e-Reader could be connected using a GBA and trading cards could be scanned to obtain rare items, music or designs. The EU version didn't include e-Reader compatibility because the e-Reader didn't see a European release. 
Just like doubutsu no mori+, this game included a bunch of NES games that were playable during gameplay.


*doubutsu no mori e+* (or _Animal Forest e+_ (どうぶつの森e+))










​
*doubutsu no mori e+* was released on *Gamecube* in Japan in 2003.
This version was the second version for the Gamecube available in Japan. After _doubutsu no Mori+_ was translated into English and had extra holidays/items added for the West, Nintendo of Japan was so impressed with the extra events and items they'd added, that they translated the game BACK into Japanese to include these extra things and re-released it.
This also allowed for Japanese users to benefit from the e-Reader capabilities too.
No-one really knows what the '*e*' stands for,  but speculation pushes for 'extra' as in extra holidays/items, or 'e-Reader' as in the e-Reader functionality.


*doubutsu no mori: iQue* (动物森林)










​
*doubutsu no mori: iQue* was released on *iQue Player* in China in 2006.
iQue is the name given to Nintendo in China.
The iQue Player is a handheld console/controller that connects directly to a TV without the use of a system/console. All the games are downloaded directly to the controller via in-store hubs or by connecting it to a computer and visiting the online store. 
This console was only released in China and only had a handful of games ported to it.
doubutsu no mori: iQue is a direct port of doubutsu no mori+ to which was translated into Chinese and had a few glitches patched.

There's rare footage of the Chinese iQue Player version HERE.


~ Generation Two ~​
So it's to this point, all the games really originate from the one initial N64 port but with a few features added here and there. Now the game moves to handheld devices (in full) for the first time.


*Animal Crossing: Wild World* (おいでよ どうぶつの森)










​
*Wild World* was released on the Nintendo DS in JP/NA in 2005 and EU in 2006.
Wild World is known as Oideyo Doubutsu no Mori in Japan. This translates to "Come to Animal Forest".
Although clearly not the second Animal Crossing game, this title is considered the second instalment to the series.
This version was the first to ultilise touch screen features and online play via Nintendo Wi-fi Connections.
The games were relatively generic across all regions with the only differences being translations and bug fixes.


~ Generation Three ~​
That was quick... Now for the third (7th lols) game of the Animal Crossing series.


*Animal Crossing: City Folk* (街へいこうよ どうぶつの森)










​
*City Folk* was released on the Nintendo Wii worldwide in 2008.
City Folk is known as Machi e ikō yo: Dōbutsu no mori in Japan, which translates to "Animal Forest: Let's Go to the City". This is where the European version of the game gets its name. The EU name for this version is *Animal Crossing: Lets Go to the City*.
This version is considered the 3rd instalment in the Animal Crossing series. It's the first title to make use of a additional piece of hardware developed by Nintendo called the Wii-Speak. This allowed players to communicate in real-time with other players.
Other than the different names per region, just like Wild World, the games were pretty generic across all regions. Some regions such as Korea had unique DLC but these items could be traded across all regions allowing foreign players to obtain items from all other regions.


~ Generation Four ~​
As you can see, other than patching games and fixing glitches, it's obvious that the more Animal Crossing has evolved, Nintendo developers decided exactly what they wanted before releasing each title; thus keeping some uniformity across all regions of the game. Onto Generation four.


*Animal Crossing: New Leaf* (とびだせ どうぶつの森)







​
*New Leaf* was released on the Nintendo 3DS in JP in 2012 and NA/EU in 2013.
New Leaf is known as Tobidase Dōbutsu no Mori in Japan, which roughly translates to "Animal Forest: Jump Out". Given the Japanese name isn't a direct translation, the Western version was renamed *Animal Crossing: New Leaf*.
This game doesn't really need an introduction. It's the most recent Animal Crossing title and considered the fourth in the series. 
Just like the previous two titles, the game doesn't differ too much between regions other than region specific Holidays and events. These Holidays (found in their own regions), offer specific items only obtainable in that region. Fortunately online play and trading allows for all regions to obtain region specific in-game exclusives from all other regions. Similar to the previous versions, DLC is distributed according to region, but is compatible within all regions should you acquire them in a trade. 


~ Generation Five (Future Titles) ~​
*Dōbutsu no mori: Happīhōmudezainā*
(どうぶつの森：ハッピーホームデザイナー)












​
*Happy Home Designer* is a fourth coming title, due for release in the 3rd quarter of 2015 in Japan and the 4th quarter throughout the rest of the world's regions.
Although technically, this game is a community simulation spin-off of the full Animal Crossing titles, it's a full game in it's own right and will no doubt be a huge success.
*Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer* will take full advantage of NFC technology, much like current Amiibo products.
Instead of expensive and sort after figurines, Happy Home Designer will use Amiibo cards which include an NFC chip that can be read by the latest 3DS systems and older models with the aid of a yet to be released Nintendo NFC reader.
These cards will function much like Amiibo products and offer DLC like content. Although no details have been confirmed, it's assumed that the cards will be used to bring certain villagers and NPC's to your town to view the houses you're designing as well as making new furniture available throughout the game. This idea is very similar to how Animal Crossing e-Reader cards where collected and used with Population Growing and e+.
To date, based on adverts and Nintendo Direct, we know there will be at least 95 Amiibo cards to collect.


And that wraps up my little (which turned out to be quite big) guide to all Animal Crossing titles.
Please let me know if I've missed something or presented information incorrectly  Thanks.


----------



## mousehole (Apr 30, 2014)

Wonderfully done  I had never heard of the IQue player version. A tip of the hat for your well researched, well written article.


----------



## Liquefy (Apr 30, 2014)

To clarify:  Doubutsu no Mori + is NOT a port of Doubutsu no Mori.  Doubutsu no Mori + contains different features, including a) the Able Sisters and the ability to create patterns, b) the Museum, c) Tortimer, and more.  Stop perpetuating this myth.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow! Very informative! Thanks for that


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2014)

Liquefy said:


> To clarify:  Doubutsu no Mori + is NOT a port of Doubutsu no Mori.  Doubutsu no Mori + contains different features, including a) the Able Sisters and the ability to create patterns, b) the Museum, c) Tortimer, and more.  Stop perpetuating this myth.



It *IS* a port, just not a direct port or non-reworked port. Definition of terminology here.
The whole game (code) was adapted to a different platform (the Gamecube). _doubutsu no mori+_ was not written from scratch, thus a port! Please see this reference for the differences between the original and port.
It was released less than a year later with extra the features added (the real-time clock, museum residence, new characters etc (like you say)), hence the +.
The faraway feature is still in the doubutsu no mori, there's just no actually residences of the Museum/Able's.
I've updated it so hopefully it reads better xD


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 30, 2014)

This is really well written and super interesting! Saves me from clicking on every wiki page to find out XD thanks!


----------



## radical6 (May 1, 2014)

this is neat!


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2014)

I hope they don't do TOO much when it comes to different regions in the future. If one region has a PWP, I want to be able to have it too.


----------



## Boidoh (May 1, 2014)

What about the Animal Crossing Calculator/Clock?


----------



## Emily (May 1, 2014)

this is epic ive heard of all versions except iQue so you actually proper educated me on that thank you  xxx


----------



## spamurai (May 13, 2014)

Awesome  Glad you guys like it 

I heard today Nintendo already know what their next Console is going to be... I wonder if it will see a new Animal Crossing game in a few years... I hope they don't release one on the Wii-U, because I don't have one xD


----------



## Boidoh (May 13, 2014)

I don't see why the wouldn't release on on the Wii U. They have had an AC game on all of their systems since the N64.

N64 - DnM
GCN - AC
GBA- I think there was connectivity with AC on an Island. Similar to how the Four Sword Adventure game played, I think.
DS - AC:WW, AC Calculator/Clock
Wii - AC:CF
3DS - AC:NL
Wii U - ACP

Erm, now that I look at it more the Wii U, in a sense, has an AC 'game'. But seriously though, they probably will release one, to help the sales of the system. And I don't think sales stop first party games from being made. Yarn Yoshi surprisingly still exists, and Zelda Wii U isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 13, 2014)

i was 5 when ww came out, and I had NO idea how to play it.
All i could remember was a raccoon demanding for money, and my house getting screwed over after I'd left it for a week there were cobwebs and cockroaches everywhere.

In my opinion it was a boring game.


----------



## Boidoh (May 13, 2014)

I remember I played it and wondered for so long how to advance the 'plot'.


----------



## pika62221 (May 23, 2014)

Doesn't "no" in Japanese make it change to possessive tense, giving the title "Animal's Forest"?


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 25, 2015)

Also perpetuating the incorrect title for Animal Crossing for Nintendo GameCube, which is the correct title given by Nintendo of America as seen in this commercial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnkxBrWQVzA


----------



## toenuki (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow that's good!
How'd u do it?!


----------



## CapnRecon (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't say I'd ever heard of the iQue player version of AC. I guess thank you for educating me further on Animal Crossing!


----------



## Silversea (Feb 26, 2015)

You didn't include all the weird insect or fish changes between the games that few people know about (those are all I care about ;D).


----------



## spamurai (Feb 26, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Also perpetuating the incorrect title for Animal Crossing for Nintendo GameCube, which is the correct title given by Nintendo of America as seen in this commercial:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnkxBrWQVzA



I'm not perpetuating an incorrect title.
I have an email directly from Nintendo who kindly confirmed the titles name as "Animal Crossing: Population Growing" from last time this was disputed on this forum.
The screenshot of the confirmation went viral.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm kinda mad I missed Doubutsu no Mori. It had some cute exclusive villagers (Ketchup, if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## spamurai (Feb 27, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I'm kinda mad I missed Doubutsu no Mori. It had some cute exclusive villagers (Ketchup, if I'm not mistaken)



Yeh there are a few >.<
I miss Gonzo :/


----------



## Silversea (Mar 1, 2015)

Ah yes, the elusive iQue version of DnM+. I haven't seen this game mentioned in years.

Also reminded me to create a wiki page on it...thanks for the reminder. PS, you know about the cancelled Animal Crossing 2 right?


----------



## spamurai (Apr 27, 2015)

Updated the front to include a section for the fourth coming
*Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer*​



Silversea said:


> Ah yes, the elusive iQue version of DnM+. I haven't seen this game mentioned in years.
> 
> Also reminded me to create a wiki page on it...thanks for the reminder. PS, you know about the cancelled Animal Crossing 2 right?



The "rumoured" Animal Crossing 2 was nothing more than speculation of a game that might be released on the Nintendo Revolution; which later became "Lets go to the City" on the Nintendo Wii.
It was just the code names of the game and console that were used on forums and gaming stacks before Nintendo confirmed any details.

The iQue version of doubutsu no mori has already got a section on Wiki in a couple of places


----------

